# Update on hanging drywall



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is an update on what we did with our 24 ft wall. This is the best way to finish the drywall. On quick horizontal run on the lift for the butts, and the vertical joints will be a quick breeze.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

what sizes did you use?

What you did makes total sense, Good Call !!
________
Park Royal 3 Condos Prathumnak


----------



## florida drywall (May 20, 2010)

The only down side to hanging a long / high wall that way that I have found. Is the vertical flats tend to shine though once you’re done even more so in a level 5 finish. But I do agree that hanging it that way is faster as well as finishing; just make sure you have a good finisher, finishing it for you.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

we used 4x12s, cut the last 2 ft off the bottem of every one, and reused the 2 ft at the top. 22-24 ft wall.


----------

